# My Favorite Snack



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 11, 2008)

Take fresh carrots, scrape the outer layer off (the dirty bitter part), rinse, then sprinkle Zatarain's Creole Seasoning and eat.

YUM!

The Creole is key, but don't underestimate the freshly peeled carrots. For some reason they taste better to me than the already prepared baby carrots (they taste sugary to me).

Just try it next time you crave a snack (and happen to have Creole in your Pantry).


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmm! that sounds good and healthy.  Had carrot strips last night for a snack with ranch dip. Loved carrots since I was a kid. Wish I could get my son Alex to like them.


----------

